
We know what you're doing - chaosmachine
http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.xyz/
======
bitbanksy
Funny website! these status updates or posts are pulled direct from Twitter's
API and are available to anyone with knowledge of how to use the API and a
little web programming knowledge. Whether these status updates come from
Facebook or Twitter is irrelevant, the lesson is still the same: "Our work to
improve privacy continues today." – Mark Zuckerberg

